# Quiting cubing - any other great hobbies you guys have?



## tociva (Apr 23, 2011)

I am quiting cubing altogether. Yesterday, I got my first V-cube 6 and 7. I solved them a couple of times, and today I was happily solving the 6, when it suddenly exploded. Tried to reassemble it, but a piece was of course missing.

After searching two hours (literally looked everywhere), I finally got so pissed I raged and smacked my 7 against a wall and stomped on the *#[email protected] pieces. The end to my hobby has come.

Now that I quit, I'll have a lot of time I'd otherwise spend cubing, which I have nothing to spend on now. I need another hobby. Anyone have some good suggestions?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

I like bowling. Would you be giving away any of your other cubes?


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 23, 2011)

Quitting Thread

Some hobbies that cubers share

More hobbies


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 23, 2011)

Learn to play the French horn.


----------



## Forte (Apr 23, 2011)

yugioh gogogo


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

tociva said:


> I raged and smacked my 7 against a wall and stomped on the *#[email protected] pieces.


 

You should try yoga and meditation and other calming activities as a hobby.


----------



## Olji (Apr 23, 2011)

penspinning, fingertutting, mind manipulation (eff yeah)

and maybe some lessons of handling aggression, just a thought ._.


----------



## ianography (Apr 23, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> You should try yoga and meditation and other calming activities as a hobby.


 
I second this.

In all seriousness, you could just email V-Cubes saying you lost a piece and they would be willing to give you a new one...


----------



## oddlespuddle (Apr 23, 2011)

I tried that, they will not. The only people who sell v-cube pieces is sara's toystore, and then only v-cube 7 pieces. After buying two pieces from sara's toystore, I found my missing pieces and put them in, before the package arrived. Just give it some time, as physics states, energy is never lost. And as I state, cube pieces are never lost. Good Luck.


----------



## Jukuren (Apr 23, 2011)

Poi is fun...


----------



## andrewgk (Apr 23, 2011)

Cross-country running and mountain biking.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 24, 2011)

tociva said:


> I am quiting cubing altogether. Yesterday, I got my first V-cube 6 and 7. I solved them a couple of times, and today I was happily solving the 6, when it suddenly exploded. Tried to reassemble it, but a piece was of course missing.
> 
> After searching two hours (literally looked everywhere), I finally got so pissed I raged and smacked my 7 against a wall and stomped on the *#[email protected] pieces. The end to my hobby has come.
> 
> Now that I quit, I'll have a lot of time I'd otherwise spend cubing, which I have nothing to spend on now. I need another hobby. Anyone have some good suggestions?


 
will you give away any cubes? my parents will only buy me a rubik's 3x3 and won't agree to buy any more cubes. i'm stuck asking people to buy cubes for me and paying them with my own money (not old enough to have a job, don't get an allowance, can't really earn a lot of money so its kind of hard to get cubes)

hobbies: pick something you've always wanted to do or something you have an interest in. before i got into cubing about 9 months ago i was just designing random things and trying to pen spin

i can't really help you because when im not at school, doing homework, studying, or cubing, im usually trying to find more notes for the club im in or watching tv/videos....


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 24, 2011)

penspinning, cupstacking (if yuu already have the timer) cube giveaway organizer.


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 24, 2011)

You could do Origami, but... I'm thinking with your rage I can imagine you ripping your 100 sheets into pieces because you creased it wrong and had to START ALL OVER!!!!111oneoneeleven!


----------



## asportking (Apr 24, 2011)

Juggling and unicycling can be pretty fun...


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 24, 2011)

its been 2 hours, so have you calmed down yet? if you are going to quit everytime something unfortunate happens, you are going to need quite a few hobbies.

try yoyoing, pen spinning (they are cheap!), or juggling (if you get easily frustrated then pen spinning isnt going to work and just forget about juggling.)


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 24, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> I like bowling. Would you be giving away any of your other cubes?


 
Bowling. Is. Epic.

Besides bowling, I like to play guitar and do some programming. Specifically, I like programming using Visual Basic or C++, but Java works as well. You can download those from the Microsoft website, learning the programming language can be a bit daunting, so you might want to start out with Python or Ruby to learn the fundamentals. I personally just jumped headfirst into learning Visual Basic. I have been playing guitar for about 3 years, kind of took a bit of a break last July. I had 1.5 years of awesome lessons and being in a few bands, and it brought a lot of memories. Might get back into it again sometime soon. There's also stuff like Guitar Hero and Jamlegend that I like to do a bit, but Jamlegend I think is ending next week, but there's probably a lot of other cool music gaming websites. As for guitar hero, I don't play it a ton anymore, but I really liked Rock Band 1 and Guitar Hero 3. That kind of stinks that cubing as your hobby has to come to an abrupt halt, V-Cubes are very annoying when it comes to popping and reassembling. Unfortunately, getting angry at cubes and struggling to put them back together is a part of cubing, and it's just something you have to deal with when you cube.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 24, 2011)

you dont have to deal with them (6x6 and 7x7). for a long time there were cubers and no 6x6s anywhere. (practice 2x2 and 3x3 but not a lingyun, lol)


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 24, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> you dont have to deal with them (6x6 and 7x7). for a long time there were cubers and no 6x6s anywhere. (practice 2x2 and 3x3 but not a lingyun, lol)


 
Yeah, but you're going to probably find that problem with 2x2 or 3x3 as well. I was rather annoyed with a 2x2 I bought when I first started cubing, and it sort of made me think that maybe cubing isn't for me... basically the problem is sort of difficult to avoid.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 24, 2011)

but its not as bad. they dont contain hundreds on pieces. and the lunhui wont pop.


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2011)

You can't set out to find a hobby, you have to stumble upon one.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 24, 2011)

you are my hobby


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 24, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> ...and Jamlegend that I like to do a bit, but Jamlegend I think is ending next week,...


You made me nostalgic again, I quit Jamlegend when they started to charge to play; read about its ending about 8 hours ago, almost cried..


----------



## Dene (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow what a psycho. You should try counselling.


----------



## ianography (Apr 24, 2011)

Dene said:


> Wow what a psycho. You should try counselling.


 
You always find a way to make me laugh.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> Quitting Thread
> 
> Some hobbies that cubers share
> 
> More hobbies



Another great hobby that suits him well.


----------



## timeless (Apr 24, 2011)

angar management class


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 24, 2011)

Penspinning and recently, blogging


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 24, 2011)

How about yugioh? tcg rocks!

i like speedstacking! tried it, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 24, 2011)

yugioh, is unnecessarily expensive. its a bunch of paper. (i used to be into that stuff)


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Penspinning and recently, blogging


Nice blog. I had a good read. I liked your opinion of how the main problem is schools hiding the discrimination.



sa11297 said:


> yugioh, is unnecessarily expensive. its a bunch of paper. (i used to be into that stuff)


I'm sure that, to non-cubers, Rubik's cubes seem like a bunch of plastic. To each their own.

On that note, would anybody be willing to buy from me a bunch of paper?
It's shiny.


----------



## Dene (Apr 24, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> yugioh, is unnecessarily expensive. its a bunch of paper. (i used to be into that stuff)


 
But that V7 that you stomped all over didn't cost a thing.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 24, 2011)

Julian said:


> Nice blog. I had a good read. I liked your opinion of how the main problem is schools hiding the discrimination.
> 
> 
> I'm sure that, to non-cubers, Rubik's cubes seem like a bunch of plastic. To each their own.
> ...


 
sure. What is it?

I enjoy scaling yu-gi-oh cards. It sort of eases the problem of it being unnecessarily expensive (still is expensive).


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

Julian said:


> *On that note,* would anybody be willing to buy from me a bunch of paper?


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2011)

endless_akatsuki said:


> sure. What is it?
> 
> I enjoy scaling yu-gi-oh cards. It sort of eases the problem of it being unnecessarily expensive (still is expensive).


What cards, you mean?



Tim Major said:


>


Confused, lol.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

Julian said:


> Confused, lol.


 
Was the pun accidental? Note... paper, geddit?


----------



## Mr 005 (Apr 24, 2011)

well i have a vcube 7 sitting downstairs for easter and i hope that dosent happen to me there.

try gaming, electrical work, graphics design (kind of expensive), and making cool stuff out or wood.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 24, 2011)

Learn to unicycle.


----------



## RTh (Apr 24, 2011)

Quantum and theoretical physics, best hobby ever!

There's always something to read, to study or to think about, and you get a great point of view of reality.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't do anything that requires a lot of time or money since you may give up in a day.


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 24, 2011)

putting yourself in a straitjacket for a very long time

(oh crap i'm probably going to get another infraction for this)


----------



## riffz (Apr 24, 2011)

You're never going to get good at anything unless you learn to be patient and deal with frustration differently.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 24, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> You made me nostalgic again, I quit Jamlegend when they started to charge to play; read about its ending about 8 hours ago, almost cried..


 
The charge wasn't too bad. Five dollars for two months of VIP? That's pretty damn reasonable, imo.
But whatever, it's dying. I have to go back to FFR.
And just when I thought XXA clan was getting members ;_;

To the OP: Consider FFR! It's a great rhythm game, and a lot of people on this forum play it. Start off with easy stuff and then progress to more difficult stuff. Additionally, I've heard that osu! is fun.


----------



## Escher (Apr 24, 2011)

Forte said:


> yugioh gogogo


 
LETS D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DUEL!

(For srs: you should start playing online poker, Stars could always do with another tilt monster )


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 24, 2011)

Escher said:


> (For srs: you should start playing online poker, Stars could always do with another tilt monster )


 
Except that it's, you know, entirely shut down in America.


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Was the pun accidental? Note... paper, geddit?


I thought that was what you meant, but I wasn't sure 
Yeah it was accidental.


----------



## Escher (Apr 24, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Except that it's, you know, entirely shut down in America.


 
How should I know that he is from the US? :3

The DoJs case is going to be ruined unless they force through a ton of new legislature, US players should be able to play in a year or so


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so hype for the SSF4 Arcade Edition DLC coming out in June 7th.


----------



## timeless (Apr 24, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> The charge wasn't too bad. Five dollars for two months of VIP? That's pretty damn reasonable, imo.
> But whatever, it's dying. I have to go back to FFR.
> And just when I thought XXA clan was getting members ;_;
> 
> To the OP: Consider FFR! It's a great rhythm game, and a lot of people on this forum play it. Start off with easy stuff and then progress to more difficult stuff. Additionally, I've heard that osu! is fun.


 
or if u have a ps2 this


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 24, 2011)

Go read the 100 best books of all time. I'm doing it now. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_100_Best_Books_of_All_Time


----------



## drmolecula (Apr 24, 2011)

Graffiti!


----------



## shelley (Apr 24, 2011)

Really? That's why you're quitting? I don't think a new hobby is what you need right now.


----------



## Thompson (Apr 24, 2011)

Backspinning is a fun new hobby.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 24, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> Go read the 100 best books of all time. I'm doing it now. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_100_Best_Books_of_All_Time


 
huh? i didnt see harry potter. whats up with that?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ Lol the book of Job - author - God. 

lol


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

^ I lol'd hard


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anger management.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 24, 2011)

i liek teh supa smash bros sixty fo -


----------



## andrewgk (Apr 25, 2011)

Or... you could do what I do and run + mountain bike...


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2011)

Escher said:


> How should I know that he is from the US? :3


 


tociva said:


> I finally got so pissed I raged and smacked my 7 against a wall and stomped on the *#[email protected] pieces.


 
Seemed like a pretty safe bet statistically speaking.


----------



## blah (Apr 25, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Seemed like a pretty safe bet statistically speaking.


I would actually say the language used is pretty damn American: pissed raged smacked stomped?


----------



## tociva (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the answers.

Cubing is an excellent way to relax when going through a shitty time at work like I am now. When you are then solving your newly bought V-cube 6 and it decides to explode, this can really make you rage.

Luckily I found the piece yesterday, and I managed to rebuild the 6.  The 7 also managed to survive my rage - very sturdy cube that is, I must say . It's alive and kicking after I rebuilt that one too.

I'll get on with cubing.  What a luck I don't have to resort to pen spinning. That is clearly no hobby I'd ever be interested in. 

In the time between the rage and waiting for the courage to go and find the tiny piece I lost (and luckily found), I found a great new activity (and surprise surprise, it's cubing related): solving a 20x20x20 cube on the computer. 

anyway... does anyone know where to buy spare 6 and 7 pieces in case it would ever happen again without the luck of finding the piece the next day?



TiLiMayor said:


> I quit Jamlegend when they started to charge to play


 
Same here, that's the saddest move they ever made really. Any decent game developer would make an underpowered but still free to play version and a full but paid version, in my opinion.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 25, 2011)

learn to unipsyco.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 25, 2011)

tociva said:


> Cubing is an excellent way to relax



I can tell by your original post.



> Luckily I found the piece yesterday



Good thing you had already "literally looked everywhere"



> In the time between the rage and waiting for the courage to go and find the tiny piece I lost (and luckily found), I found a great new activity (and surprise surprise, it's cubing related): solving a 20x20x20 cube on the computer.



I'M GONNA TELL EVERYONE I'M QUITTING CUBING AND THEN GO CUBE SOME MOAR


----------



## tociva (Apr 25, 2011)

I smell a troll in here, congratulations on being the first troll I've ever seen on this forum. 



uberCuber said:


> I can tell by your original post.



I was pissed at that moment for reasons already mentioned.



uberCuber said:


> Good thing you had already "literally looked everywhere"



I thought I literally looked everywhere, but obviously missed a certain spot. Also worth mentioning: it was 12 AM my time and, in my country at least, it's dark at that time. It was already day when I found the piece back.



uberCuber said:


> I'M GONNA TELL EVERYONE I'M QUITTING CUBING AND THEN GO CUBE SOME MOAR


 
The main reason of this thread was not to tell everyone i'm quitting (why would I? I'm just an everyday regular cuber) but to gather ideas for a next hobby.

Hope that made things clear.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

tociva said:


> I thought I literally looked everywhere, but obviously missed a certain spot. Also worth mentioning: it was 12 AM my time and, in my country at least, it's dark at that time. It was already day when I found the piece back.


 
I hate when that happens. One of my dayan/mf8 4x4 edges was missing for days. Thing had an epic explosion...
Glad you were able to find the piece and you decided not to quit.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 25, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> ^^ Lol the book of Job - author - God.


 
Looks like the Wikipedia people didn't like that edit. Maybe it should be "Yahweh".


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 25, 2011)

how bout megaminxing?


----------



## RTh (Apr 25, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> Go read the 100 best books of all time. I'm doing it now. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_100_Best_Books_of_All_Time


That's a great idea. Gonna start with that Hobby.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2011)

blah said:


> I would actually say the language used is pretty damn American: pissed raged smacked stomped?


 
Yes, none of those words are part of British English.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 26, 2011)

tociva said:


> I'm just an everyday regular cuber


 
I could tell by the fact that the title of the thread says "quiting cubing", and this part of your original post:



> The end to my hobby has come.
> 
> Now that I quit, I'll have a lot of time I'd otherwise spend cubing, which I have nothing to spend on now. I need another hobby.


----------

